# Streckentips fürs Murgtal...



## kolben (20. März 2007)

Hy,

Wie der Threadname schon sagt suche ich alle möglichen Strecken fürs Murgtal bzw. Gaggenau und Umgebung.

Da ich selbst noch nicht so lange am biken bin und nich aus der Gegend stamme kenn ich mich halt nicht so gut aus.

Ich suche vorwiegen Strecken so in die Richtung Enduro mit schicken Trail und ruppigen Abfahrten.Hab bis jetzt leider nich viel gefunden um den "Merkur" rum oder Richtung Bernstein.


Bin über alle Tips dankbar .......

MFG kolben


----------



## markka777 (20. März 2007)

da gibt´s schon ein paar sehr nette trails... allerdings sind viele gut versteckt, und leider auch sehr kurz, immer wieder forstraße und viele höhenmeter sind pflicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AzZ2k (20. März 2007)

da kann ich nur zustimmen: was richtig langes oder so hab ich zumindest noch nie gefunden. die gegend is einfach zu gut ausgebaut. das längste was ich kenne is höchstens nen km lang und fast nur geradeaus. den eichelberg runter ist das. vom mahlberg runter gibts so zwei fusswege, aber die sind mir persönlich fast zu arg. das könnte was für dich sein, weil ich selbst eher tourern fahrer bin. vielleicht siehst du ja wege wo ich nichts erkenne   je nachdem wie du drauf bist...  

falls jemand tolle tipps hat, wär ich neugierig 

ich kenne auch diese karte mit den streckenvorschlägen von der es hier

http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/home/index_html
(wenn man auf sport/aktiverlebnis klickt und dann mountainbiking)

eine online version gibt, aber was da als trails eingestuft wird, kann ich nich so ganz nachvollziehen. zum beispiel oben am bernstein das stück von der straße bis zur hütte. auf der karte selbst ist natürlich auch abseits der strecken der eine oder andere trail eingezeichnet, aber so richtig tolles habe ich noch nicht gefunen, wobei ich natürlich nicht alle probiert habe.

also wenn man von gaggenau aus losfährt, wirds schwer mit den tollen trails denke ich, eher kurze mit viel aufwand hoch zu kommen. allerdings wirds weiter hinten im murgtal sicher interessanter, aber da war ich noch nicht so viel auf erkundung. vielleicht kennt sich jemand da hinten besser aus. weil wenn die kondition wieder stimmt und das neue bike da is, werd ich da auch mal mehr schauen.


----------



## Mausoline (20. März 2007)

Hallo kolben,

zuerst mußt du in Bad.-Württbg. natürlich die 2m-Regel beachten, da bleibt nicht viel für legale Trails übrig  
dann gibts da aber den Bike-Park Bad Wildbad
und folgende Seite http://www.bikearena-murgenz.de/
Dazu empfehl ich dir eine Kompasskarte 1:30 000, als Kartenleser kann man da einiges ausprobieren, aber laß dich nicht erwischen.
Übrigens, siehe 'markka777', es gibt viele saftige Steigungen, aber dafür viele superschöne Touren.........  
Ach ja, den normalen Westweg hab ich noch vergessen ....findest du hier auch im thread

Gruß und Viel Spaß


----------



## markka777 (21. März 2007)

die trails sind im vorderen murgtal besser... wenn man weiß wo kann man eine 12 km/800hm abfahrt auf technischen trails machen... es gibt vom bernstein mehrere trails, vom mahrlberg einen... die sind schon deftig, mit nem tourenbike bleibst du da stellenweise stecken... teufelsmühle hat mehrer versteckte schätze... welche 2m regel? ;-)


----------



## AzZ2k (21. März 2007)

markka777 schrieb:


> die trails sind im vorderen murgtal besser... wenn man weiß wo kann man eine 12 km/800hm abfahrt auf technischen trails machen... es gibt vom bernstein mehrere trails, vom mahrlberg einen... die sind schon deftig, mit nem tourenbike bleibst du da stellenweise stecken... teufelsmühle hat mehrer versteckte schätze... welche 2m regel? ;-)



und wo ist der tolle 12km trail? ...vielleicht liegt es daran, dass sie zu technisch sind und von mir nie wirklich als weg eingestuft worden sind  ....wär echt neugierig..


----------



## kolben (21. März 2007)

ja wo is der 12 km Trail.......

werd mich mal ein bisle auf den Touren umschauen und einfach kilometer reißen, mit der Zeit findet sich dann bestimmt bisle was.

Danke für eure Antworten

PS:Wo is der 12 km Trail?


----------



## markka777 (22. März 2007)

es gibt schon sehr technische stücke, das entspricht auf manchen passagen dh wettkampniveau, meistens ist´s aber für techniker fahrbar... 

natürlich kommt´s hier auch auf den betrachter an...

ich hab alle trails durch ausprobieren und rumsuchen gefunden, teilweise mit hilfe der topokarte des landesvermessungsamtes, gibt´s beim adac oder in der buchhandlung. tip: die gestrichelten linien sind singletracks.

allerdings sind viele singletracks (grade die besonders steilen und technischen) nicht in der karte verzeichnet.

der 12 km trail ist schwer zu beschreiben, nur teilweise in der karte zu finden... die einstiege nicht alle gut zu finden...


----------



## Mausoline (23. März 2007)

hi markka,

der 12 km trail würd mich schon auch interessieren, auch teilweise. Von der Gegend hab ich auch gute Karten und bin öfters dort. Gib mal ne nähere Ortsbeschreibung oder schick mir ne info privately.....danke

grüßle mausoline


----------



## Schwarzwald (23. März 2007)

Hi,

von der Roten Lache runter nach Gernsbach gibt es ein paar gute Stücke, aber auch immer wieder Forstwege.
Außerdem vom Holohturm auf dem Westweg nach Forbach und von der 
Schwarzenbachtalsperre auf dem Westweg nach Forbach sind beides gute Trails - wobei man schon etwas Übung habe sollte.

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## lucci90 (2. April 2007)

ich komm auch aus der gegend (gernsbach).

ich fahre eigentlich fast immer auf der rechten murgseite, d.h. richtung  teufelsmüle und holohturm. zu empfehlen ist da grundsätzlich für jeden ansteig, dass man erstmal zur rehackerhütte fährt und dann über den dachsstein zum orgelfelsen. von da aus kann man dann entscheiden was man machen will. man kann entweder zum holoh oder richtung langenbrand, weisenbach, forbach anch unten. desweiteren ist es nicht weit zur teufelsmüle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (2. April 2007)

_...von der Schwarzenbachtalsperre auf dem Westweg nach Forbach sind beides gute Trails...._

Servus Schwarzwald, 

war vor rund 2 Wochen genau dort um den Abschnitt von der Wegscheid gen Forbach unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Leider sah es da im oberen Bereich recht übel aus, jede Menge querliegende Bäume sowie die allseits bekannt netten Spuren der Forstfahrzeuge....

Hoschy


----------



## Cook (3. April 2007)

Schaut mal hier rein.
Vielleicht ist was dabei.


----------



## kolben (3. April 2007)

Ahoi, war gestern zum ersten mal auf dem schicken Bernstein oben, is ja ziemlich lecker was da in alle Richtungen so wegeht, nur leider ziemlich kurz, zumindest was ich gefahren bin.

Werd mich beim nexten mal denke zur Teufelmühle rüberquälen und da mal schauen was so runtergeht.

Hab allerdings letzten Freitag an der Ruine Haueneberstein festellen dürfen das daß Gebiet drumrum(Waldstück direkt daneben oberhalb Parkplatz) ziemlich gut zum Trialen/Freeriden auschaut. Denke mal das der örtliche Förster aber nich so gegeistert wäre. 

Mal weitererkunden ......

Hat wer ne Idee wo/wie man hier im Forum die Ideen sammeln könnte? Wo gehört der Thread dann hin? So das auch noch ein klein wenig Resonanz kommt?!


----------



## Steilbiker (3. April 2007)

Hi !
Ich bin auch oft im Murgtal/Albtal unterwegs. Ist super schön dort und es hat auch ein paar ordentlich lange Anstiege. 
Wer einen langen+technischen Trail sucht und die Auffahrt zur Badener Höhe nicht scheut kann von dort zum Seekopf fahren. der Trail ist schonmal nicht schlecht. Vom Seekopf gehts dann runter zur Schwarzenbachtalsperre. Der Trail ist echt top. Steil und schwierig. Von der Talsperre dann z.B. weiter nach Forbach.

gruß,
steilbiker


----------



## Hoschy (23. April 2007)

Ist schon mal jemand den zum Westweg parallel verlaufenden Zickzack-Weg beim Latschigfelsen abgefahren? Wäre eventuell ne nette Alternative an Tagen mit erhöhtem Wanderaufkommen?!

Hoschy


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2007)

Du meinst den grauen Weg (Kompasskarte) östlich?
Bist du denn den schon mal gelaufen, mir ist der noch nicht aufgefallen?
Probier ihn aus und erzähl.

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (24. April 2007)

Hab zwar die Karte vom Landesvermessungsamt, könnte aber gut hinkommen. (Süd)östlich, nur wenige Meter entfernt. Grau gestrichelt, serpentinenatiger Verlauf, Einstieg an einer Hütte.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## eternal rider (24. Juni 2007)

> war vor rund 2 Wochen genau dort um den Abschnitt von der Wegscheid gen Forbach unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Leider sah es da im oberen Bereich recht übel aus, jede Menge querliegende Bäume sowie die allseits bekannt netten Spuren der Forstfahrzeuge....



Ist wieder alles frei und Passierbar.

Da ich aus Forbach komme kenne ich ziemlich alles was schmal und steil ist in der Gegend. 
Gelbe Raute von Besenfeld bis nach Huzenbach runter sei genannt. Teilweise auch gut technisch.
Viel Flow!

Gruß Johnny


----------



## Mausoline (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Johnny,

kann man deine Trails in der Kompasskarte (1:30 000) finden? 
Graue Wege? Enden die vielleicht in Bermersbach bzw. Schwarzenberg? - nur so, als kleiner Tip  

Danke


----------



## eternal rider (26. Juni 2007)

Tag,

der nach Huzenbach bestimmt.

Geheimtip: Murgleiter!
Trainierte an einem Tag durchbeißen!  



MfG Johnny


----------



## amerryl (28. Juni 2007)

Von mir auch noch einen Tip.
Reichental nach Gernsbach auf dem Jägerpfad  
Technisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll aber schön schmal und schnell.
Der Jägerpfad beginnt angeblich schon irgendwo am Hohloh hab aber den Einstieg noch nicht gefunden.
Einstieg Reichental: vom Murgtal kommend 2. Möglichkeit links über den Bach, dann immer aufwärts, bei ca. 500Hm links abwärts und Augen auf irgenwann(ca.2km)gehts rechts ab auf den Jägerpfad(beschildert).

Wegscheide - Forbach ist schon richtig lecker.


----------



## Hoschy (28. Juni 2007)

_Der Jägerpfad beginnt angeblich schon irgendwo am Hohloh hab aber den Einstieg noch nicht gefunden._

Ganz easy, Du fährst direkt vom Hohlohparkplatz (Bushaltestelle) ca. 50-100 Meter auf der Autostrada gen Reichental, dann geht links (!) ein Schotterweg rein und dann immer gerade aus....


----------



## amerryl (28. Juni 2007)

lohnt sichs den oberen Teil bis Reichental mal unter die Räder zu nehmen oder eher Autobahn?


----------



## Hoschy (28. Juni 2007)

Kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen, kenne bisher nur den Teil bei dem man einen Forstweg nach ca. 100 HM kreuzt. Biege hier immer Richtung Draberg/Westweg ab. Bis dahin fahrtechnisch anspruchsloser Trail, aufgrund des Gefälles machts dennoch Laune. Ab hier geht der J-Pfad jedenfalls weitere 200 HM abwärts im Wald, dessen Ende in einer Kehre liegt. Hier ist er ein breiterer Waldweg. Die restlichen Meter verlaufen auf Forstautobahnen ca. 200 HM hinab nach Reichental.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (2. Juli 2007)

Servus!

Dann mag ich auch mal mitmischen...
Bin beruflich ab und an in Gaggenau und würde gerne die nähere Umgebung mit Bike erkunden bzw. gezeigt bekommen. Problem die 18-Min.-Regel = in 15 Min. im Zweifelsfall am Arbeitsplatz sein! Dies setzt natürlich geduldige und flexible Mitfahrer / Guides vorraus.
Würde mir trotzdem noch jemand die Landschaft näher bringen?

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## amerryl (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
bedeutet diese Regel du mußt falls es "brennt" jederzeit innerhalb 15 min. am Arbeitsplatz(Daimler?) sein?
Falls ja ist es ein echtes Problem.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markka777 (3. Juli 2007)

innerhalb von der zeitspanne kaum ne chance... also im vorderen murgtal sind 30 min realistisch... und da steht dir auch schon der schweiß auf der stirn...


----------



## kolben (3. Juli 2007)

naja vom bernstein runterpeitschen könnt das schon klappen.....

aber auch nur von da


----------



## lieblingsschaf (3. Juli 2007)

Es muß ja keine 3 Stunden Tour werden und man kann ja auch Wege doppelt fahren.

Mein Arbeitsplatz ist auch nicht bei Daimler. Der Rest stimmt aber so. Zu Fuß gings aber...


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo Lieblingsschaf,

von Gaggenau aus kannst du um Ebersteinburg oder Merkur Richtung Nachtigal fahren. Das würde doch im zeitlichen Rahmen bleiben.

Oder was meinen die anderen?

Da hats doch auch ein paar schöne Wegle und ein paar nette Steigungen.

Gruß Mausoline


----------



## amerryl (4. Juli 2007)

Merkur könnte evtl. reichen. Leider ist das nicht so meine Ecke, kann ich dir keine Tips geben. Ich bin eher ab Gernsbach, Murgtal aufwärts unterwegs, weil`s schöner ist.


----------



## Rebell-78 (3. September 2007)

Hallo,

da die BRZ's hier alles erobern, bin ich gezwungen hier was posten.

Hier ein Trail Video von Bernstein richtung Michelbach. 1. x gefahren aber Helmcam an Bord 
http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Nzc3NDQ5fDExNDY2NDE%3D

Gruß

Reb


----------



## Cook (14. September 2007)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hallo Johnny,
> 
> kann man deine Trails in der Kompasskarte (1:30 000) finden?
> Graue Wege? Enden die vielleicht in Bermersbach bzw. Schwarzenberg? - nur so, als kleiner Tip
> ...


Falls es noch aktuell ist: vergisst bitte die Kompasskarten im Schwarzwald! 
Hab mal was über Kartenwerke
für den Northwood geschrieben.
Das von Eternal Rider beschriebene Ludendorffwegle von Besenfeld zur Huzenbacher "Maschine" ist z.B. in der Baiersbronner Karte markiert. Auf dieser Karte sind auch die ganz neu freigeschnittenen Pfade vermerkt. Die findet man sonst auf keiner aktuellen Karte mehr. Gleiches gilt für die Gemarkung Rippoldsau. Auch ganz viele neue Trails!


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2007)

Hallo Cook

meine 30 000er Kompasskarten (878,872) sind ca. 10 Jahre alt und ich war manchmal schon überrascht, wie gut die stimmen...allerdings hat sich durch "Lothar" inzwischen schon einiges verändert.
Übrigens sind wir heute ein paar Trails von eurer "northwoodcycling" Seite im Albtal gefahren - die Einstiege könntet ihr noch ein bißle besser beschreiben - manchmal fehlts aber doch eher an der Beschilderung, wie an der Karte.......

Die Strecken im Albtal, hier ca. Umkreis Bad Herrenalb bis ca. Fischweier sind echt superschön  

Hab leider nur ne ältere Baiersbronnkarte, da gibts nur ne Ludendorfhütte ??  Huzenbacher "Maschine" was, wo ist das?

Grüße 
Mausoline


----------



## Cook (16. September 2007)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hallo Cook
> 
> meine 30 000er Kompasskarten (878,872) sind ca. 10 Jahre alt und ich war manchmal schon überrascht, wie gut die stimmen...allerdings hat sich durch "Lothar" inzwischen schon einiges verändert.
> Übrigens sind wir heute ein paar Trails von eurer "northwoodcycling" Seite im Albtal gefahren - die Einstiege könntet ihr noch ein bißle besser beschreiben - manchmal fehlts aber doch eher an der Beschilderung, wie an der Karte.......
> ...



Hallo Mausoline!
Das "seit Lothar anders" gilt natürlich auch für meine empfolenen Karten, da kann Kompass natürlich nix dafür ;-) Im Alpenraum bin ich auch klar für Kompass. Aber im Schwarzwald bin ich nie mit denen klar gekommen.
Freut mich, dass unsere Touren ankommen! Der Einstieg ist ja das A&O. Wenn irgendwas unklar beschrieben wurde, schreibe bitte dem jeweiligen Autor eine Mail, damit wir es besser machen können!!

Vor 2-3 Jahren wurde die "gelbe Raute" für örtliche Wanderwege eingeführt. Seit dem gibt es viele viele neue superschöne und gepflegte Trails. Das Ludendorffwegle geht tatsächlich an der Ludendorffhütte vorbei. Die Huz.Masch. ist ein Hinweisschild auf eine alte (mechanische) Holzriese, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ist auf der rechten Murgseite. Kauf dir die neue Baiersbronner Karte (die von meinem obigen Link!), da ist alles drin!

Wenn du Fragen zu den Trails um FDS, Baiersbronn, Rippoldsau, Alpirsbach usw. hast, schick mir 'ne pm oder mail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolben (17. Oktober 2007)

Sind heute ne leckere Tour von der Teufelsmühle runter.


Kamen vorher vom Hohlo.Haben auf dem Weg dorthin sone Art Plattenweg(perma Steine mittlerer Größe) gefunden, der war Hammer aber für meinen Kumpel mit Hardtail fast unfahrbar.Vielleicht weiß jemand wie man da den Einstieg findet.Kann an die letzte Kreuzung mit sowas wie Alois-Irgendwas Blick erinnern.

Der Trail von der Teufelsmühle war erst der normale Zick-Zack Pfad(wobei ich finde man sollte schon geübt sein, mir macht er noch net so richtig Spaß, war aber auch erst das zweite mal auf soner Strecke) runter.Dann dem Trail eigentlich ständig durch die Wälder folgend(am Schild den langen Weg nach Gernsbach 8km) und sind dann in Loffenau hoch zur Brücke an der Hauptstraße lang irgendwie zum Trim-DichPfad-Parkplatz.

An der Alois-Irgendwas Blick Bank war noch ein kleiner schmaler Forstpfad der sehr interresant war, weiß jemand ob man da runter kommt? Oder is das ne Sackgasse?

   

so long


----------



## black soul (17. Oktober 2007)

@kolben
du meinst sicher den hier
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Langmartskopftrail
ja ja die steine sind schon heftig. 
kennst du den trial vom hohloh turm in richtung tote mann hütte oder stein ? von dort in der nähe gibts es einensuper trail ins murgtal vorbei am latschigfelsen. ist glaub ich sogar der westweg.
ciao


----------



## kolben (17. Oktober 2007)

ja geil, das ist mal richtig fett.

Mit meinem Spec Enduro konnte ich den schon recht gut fahren.


----------



## Der Santa (17. Juli 2008)

@ alle Schwarzwälder.

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe treffen sich hier 11 Leute regelmäßig um über irgendwelch tollen Wegen zu berichten.

Warum fahrt IHR denn nicht mal gemeinsam, oder macht einen regelmäßigen Treff auf, oder sind die Fahrkünste dann doch nicht so ???

Also ich hab " Gernsbach im Schwarzwald " vor einiger Zeit aufgemacht, da ich dort meine weitere Familie besucht habe und ein super Gernsbacher hat sich getraut mir als NRW-ler ( mtbvd.de, der Westen ) mal die kleinen Hügelchen zu zeigen.
 

Naja, ich gestehe, ich war schon ganz schön fix und fertig. Aaaaaaaber es hat, zu Zweit, riesig Spaß gemacht und ich grüße den Rebell auch nochmals.
Wenn ich wieder im Lande bin, melde ich mich nochmals.

PS. Sollte mal jemand hier im Rheinland kurze, bissige und schnelle Höhenmeter machen wollen, einfach mailen und es sind sofort mehrere Leute bereit nette Runden zu drehen.
mfG
der santa"klaus"


----------



## Eike. (17. Juli 2008)

Der Santa schrieb:


> @ alle Schwarzwälder.
> 
> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe treffen sich hier 11 Leute regelmäßig um über irgendwelch tollen Wegen zu berichten.
> 
> Warum fahrt IHR denn nicht mal gemeinsam, oder macht einen regelmäßigen Treff auf, oder sind die Fahrkünste dann doch nicht so ???



Wer sagt denn, dass wir nicht auch zusammen fahren? Ob man nun einen regelmäßigen Treff macht oder sich einfach spontan verabredet ist halt Geschmackssache, für mich hat ein Treff gleich was Verpflichtendes.


----------



## Der Santa (17. Juli 2008)

> Wer sagt denn, dass wir nicht auch zusammen fahren? Ob man nun einen regelmäßigen Treff macht oder sich einfach spontan verabredet ist halt Geschmackssache, für mich hat ein Treff gleich was Verpflichtendes.




Bei uns sind die Treffs regelmäßig und wer da ist ist da.
Denn von nix da kommt auch nix.

Wo kann denn ein Besucher, oder nicht-Ortskundiger mal mit Netten Leuten zusammenkommen wenn nicht bei regelmäßigen Treffs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. Juli 2008)

Der Santa schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die Treffs regelmäßig und wer da ist ist da.
> Denn von nix da kommt auch nix.


 



Der Santa schrieb:


> Wo kann denn ein Besucher, oder nicht-Ortskundiger mal mit Netten Leuten zusammenkommen wenn nicht bei regelmäßigen Treffs.


Absolut rechtgäb !


----------



## Hoschy (3. April 2009)

...eine kleine Frage an die Forbachkenner.

Macht es Sinn, wenn man ab der Wegscheid den W-Weg gen Forbach runterfährt, diesen zugunsten der grau gestrichelten Linien ab dem ersten oder zweiten kreuzenden Forstweg zu verlassen (Stichwort Wasserschloß bzw. Fallrohre Elektrizitätswerk)? Rauskommen müsste man nach Querung der Lindenhalde letztendlich direkt an der 462.

Danke und Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Eike. (3. April 2009)

Das hab ich mal versucht aber nichts gescheites gefunden. Was sich aber absolut lohnt ist erstmal auf dem Westweg zu bleiben und nach der zweiten Wegquerung zu verlassen (die Stelle ist blöd zu beschreiben. Man kommt an einer Lichtung raus, von links kommt ein breiterer Weg/Forststraße, halb links geht der Westweg weiter und geradeaus geht ein unscheinbarer Waldweg - genau den nimmt man). Was dann kommt ist ein traumhafter Waldtrail mit tollen Kehren und kleinen Naturkickern. Der quert einmal einen Forstweg und geht bis zur Bundesstraße runter.


----------



## Hoschy (6. April 2009)

...besten Dank für die Info, kann Deine Beschreibung gut nachvollziehen! Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee ab dem Seekopp seinen Aggregatzustand ändern....

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Deleted 133833 (4. Juli 2011)

markka777 schrieb:


> die trails sind im vorderen murgtal besser... wenn man weiß wo kann man eine 12 km/800hm abfahrt auf technischen trails machen... es gibt vom bernstein mehrere trails, vom mahrlberg einen... die sind schon deftig, mit nem tourenbike bleibst du da stellenweise stecken... teufelsmühle hat mehrer versteckte schätze... welche 2m regel? ;-)




hallo gibts für die strecke irgend wo info material 

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (4. Juli 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> @kolben
> du meinst sicher den hier
> http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Langmartskopftrail
> ja ja die steine sind schon heftig.
> ...




hallo wo ist der hohloh turm


----------



## Deleted 133833 (4. Juli 2011)

Steilbiker schrieb:


> Hi !
> Ich bin auch oft im Murgtal/Albtal unterwegs. Ist super schön dort und es hat auch ein paar ordentlich lange Anstiege.
> Wer einen langen+technischen Trail sucht und die Auffahrt zur Badener Höhe nicht scheut kann von dort zum Seekopf fahren. der Trail ist schonmal nicht schlecht. Vom Seekopf gehts dann runter zur Schwarzenbachtalsperre. Der Trail ist echt top. Steil und schwierig. Von der Talsperre dann z.B. weiter nach Forbach.
> 
> ...



wie komme ich zur badener höhe


----------



## 4mate (4. Juli 2011)

Weniger Koks nehmen, mehr go0geln


----------



## Deleted 133833 (6. Juli 2011)

dann bleibt noch die frage nach dem langen trail


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2011)

Welchenmeinst du denn? Irgendwann verliert man den Überblick welche Tipps man dir schon gegeben hat bei dieser Flut von immer wieder gleichen fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (6. Juli 2011)

Zitat von *markka777* 

 
 				die trails sind im  vorderen murgtal besser... wenn man weiß wo kann man eine 12 km/800hm  abfahrt auf technischen trails machen... es gibt vom bernstein mehrere  trails, vom mahrlberg einen... die sind schon deftig, mit nem tourenbike  bleibst du da stellenweise stecken... teufelsmühle hat mehrer versteckt

ich habe leider noch keine tipps bekommen ich wohne bei freudenstadt

gruß kai


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2011)

Bitte? Ich hab dir schon ein paar mal geantwortet und auch angeboten dir was zu zeigen aber da kam nie was zurück. 
Damit wird der westweg von der badener hohe gemeint sein. Weiter unten im murgtal gibt es nicht genug Höhenunterschied.


----------



## 4mate (6. Juli 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bitte? Ich hab dir schon ein paar mal geantwortet und auch angeboten dir was zu zeigen aber da kam nie was zurück.


Das gleiche im Stuttgarter Forum. Niemals eine Rückmeldung, ein Danke Schön.
Hat auch schon bei Tourentreffs einen auf EILIG-WILL-UNBEDINGT-MITFAHREN gemacht  um dann nicht zu erscheinen.
In einem User to User Forum ein Unding, er will nur und gibt nichts.

Tipp: Als Troll behandeln und nicht mehr auf seine Beiträge antworten.


----------



## matou (6. Juli 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> ich habe leider noch keine tipps bekommen ich wohne bei freudenstadt
> 
> gruß kai



Die Teufelsmühle wird von einigen hier sensibel behandelt, dass Dir niemand GPS-Daten o.ä. zur Verfügung stellt sollte klar sein. Mitfahren ist jedoch nie ein Problem. Bei der Penetranz die du hier im Regionalforum an den Tag gelegt hast sollte man aber meinen das Interesse von Dir sei größer...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. September 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bitte? Ich hab dir schon ein paar mal geantwortet und auch angeboten dir was zu zeigen aber da kam nie was zurück.
> Damit wird der westweg von der badener hohe gemeint sein. Weiter unten im murgtal gibt es nicht genug Höhenunterschied.



hallo

das lieht daran das ich vile gute trail im kopf habe 
und sie alle mal abfahren will ich suche aber immer auch neue gerade bei mir daheim

hättest du da eine komplette tour mit vielen trails für ein tag
dann würde ich gerne mitfahren

gruß kai


----------



## Pan7790 (1. Juli 2014)

Hi falls jemand von euch FR/DH mässig unterwegs is und weis wo was geht könnte man ja mal ne aktion starten!  seit kurzem wieder aktiv in der richtung aber kein plan wo was geht xD Mfg. patze


----------

